# What do you love doing? Hobbies?



## Ingressus (Apr 21, 2018)

What is the passion in your life what do you love doing? 
I have so many passions in my life i have a large Telescope in a dome in my garden and search for deep space objects, love playing my Banjos, riding my Vespa, part of a paranormal team (EVP Specilist) just taken my Grandson fishing for the first time.
The reason i am asking you may conect with someone who has the same passion and help each other with their Diabetes at the same time.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2018)

Baking and cake decorating, not the best hobby for a diabetic lol. Also enjoy crotchet I used to knit quite a bit but eyes don't allow me to anymore.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 21, 2018)

Reading, astronomy & origami! In that order of passion!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 21, 2018)

Reading, photography and family history


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 21, 2018)

Travel, food, cars and driving, music especally Jazz, Latin and Opera.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

At the moment I like walking the dogs,going to the gym,love everything about the paranormal,can knit but not clothes and can't fix any mistakes,reading horror books and fantasy,being in nature 
Music
Roger waters pink Floyd eels some classical


----------



## grovesy (Apr 21, 2018)

Gardening,


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 21, 2018)

Love astronomy & have a large telescope too, though haven't used it in a while.  Because it so powerful, I find it difficult to get it lined up with what I want to look at.  Also love photography & fixing things, mainly electrical items, especially vintage hi-fi equipment.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

I used to enjoy doing a lot of things, the main ones being hitting the gym and swimming pool, playing darts and pool, reading, doing foil art, drawing etc, sadly diabetes ended all of this for me  xx


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I used to enjoy doing a lot of things, the main ones being hitting the gym and swimming pool, playing darts and pool, reading, doing foil art, drawing etc, sadly diabetes ended all of this for me  xx


I like doing cross stitch that's nice and relaxing for you,


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I like doing cross stitch that's nice and relaxing for you,


Cant do it, tried it before and I have less patience now than I ever have xx


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Cant do it, tried it before and I have less patience now than I ever have xx


Can't think of anything else kaylz more relaxing,you'll have to learn how to read or draw pictures,xxlol


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Can't think of anything else kaylz more relaxing,you'll have to learn how to read or draw pictures,xxlol


I got frustrated trying to read and draw when my eye problems started and I haven't been able to get back into it xx


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I got frustrated trying to read and draw when my eye problems started and I haven't been able to get back into it xx


Get a dog that'll build your exercise up slowly and keep you occupied,xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Get a dog that'll build your exercise up slowly and keep you occupied,xx


I had a dog, she had to be put to sleep a few years ago, cant afford to have a dog, the food, the injections, any unexpected vet trips etc, I don't work and when I did it was a pub or a few hours cleaning at a building site, you cant put 'savings' away from jobs like that I can tell you xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I used to enjoy doing a lot of things, the main ones being hitting the gym and swimming pool, playing darts and pool, reading, doing foil art, drawing etc, sadly diabetes ended all of this for me  xx


Sorry, @Kaylz, but I read that quick & thought you said 'doing oil fart'.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 21, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, @Kaylz, but I read that quick & thought you said 'doing oil fart'.



You only do those on Metfartin Mark!


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I had a dog, she had to be put to sleep a few years ago, cant afford to have a dog, the food, the injections, any unexpected vet trips etc, I don't work and when I did it was a pub or a few hours cleaning at a building site, you cant put 'savings' away from jobs like that I can tell you xx


They are expensive to keep,x


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

Heath o said:


> They are expensive to keep,x


Yes I know that more than some, our dog had to have steroid injections every month, various unplanned trips due to sickness etc, she cost us a fortune but wouldn't have had it any other way xx


----------



## AJLang (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes I know that more than some, our dog had to have steroid injections every month, various unplanned trips due to sickness etc, she cost us a fortune but wouldn't have had it any other way xx


Hugs Kaylz it's so awful when we no longer have them with us. I miss my Susie so much and it's over three years since she passed away.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 21, 2018)

AJLang said:


> Hugs Kaylz it's so awful when we no longer have them with us. I miss my Susie so much and it's over three years since she passed away.


It'll be 3 years in November since we lost our Kacey and there are still some days where I find myself looking for her! She was always there for a big cuddle and to give me a slobbery kiss whenever I was feeling down haha xx


----------



## AJLang (Apr 21, 2018)

I have loads that I love to do but what I actually do is limited by fatigue and health problems and Susie no longer being here. But I try to do as much as I can of the following: baking, trying new recipes, drinking wine/going to the pub, reading, practising piano, knitting, writing, studying, quilling, craft kits, sewing, crosswords, Suduko, furnishing my doll's house and gardening.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 21, 2018)

AJLang said:


> I have loads that I love to do but what I actually do is limited by fatigue and health problems and Susie no longer being here. But I try to do as much as I can of the following: baking, trying new recipes, drinking wine/going to the pub, reading, practising piano, knitting, writing, studying, quilling, craft kits, sewing, crosswords, Suduko, furnishing my doll's house and gardening.


I always promised myself if I had a granddaughter I would get a dolls house and furnish it, I have a gorgeous grandson so have shelved the idea


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It'll be 3 years in November since we lost our Kacey and there are still some days where I find myself looking for her! She was always there for a big cuddle and to give me a slobbery kiss whenever I was feeling down haha xx


Sorry you are still missing her. I find that with my cat it is nearly two years since we lost him and I will suddenly think I see him, but he never lived in this house.  

I also like to read but more of a romantic fiction sort of person but not Mills and Boon.  Also want to try making some decorations for daughters baby shower. I want to do something personal for her.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 21, 2018)

Reading, on my birthday on Thursday I received 6 books and 2 book tokens which I have exchanged for 5 more books today! I love cooking and entertaining, walking, especially in the Lake District and travelling to different places, I especially like the Greek Islands as I love the culture, the history and of course the food.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 21, 2018)

I love cooking, baking interesting bread, painting landscapes in oil (and watercolour if my hand is not too shaky). Reading voraciously, playing murderous games on a high end desktop computer, snarling  at lying politicians on the telly, and being professionally grumpy. Bird watching, raptors especially. Playing guitar and mandolin, because only my right  hand is troublesome. Enjoying life, and laughing in the face of adversity.

Oh, and treating diabetes as an irritating uninvited guest at a party


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm an occasional guitar noodler too. I also love sketching and drawing when I get the chance. Baking always gives me a sense of achievement as does cooking generally. Volunteering is good for the soul too. I've had some amazing conversations with homeless peeps that really put life in perspective.

Looks like we need to form a band, a book club and an astronomy society. With fabulous cakes at all the gatherings, and perfectly tended borders.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 21, 2018)

...and I’ll bring the drinks

Mines a diet Tonic


----------



## Heath o (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes I know that more than some, our dog had to have steroid injections every month, various unplanned trips due to sickness etc, she cost us a fortune but wouldn't have had it any other way xx


Dreading when that time comes they only 2 and half and think about it a lot I know when one dies the other will also they have never been apart only on walks and they fret then, xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Dreading when that time comes they only 2 and half and think about it a lot I know when one dies the other will also they have never been apart only on walks and they fret then, xx


Our previous dog had to be put down when she got dementia. Never even dawned on me that dogs could get it  .It was heart breaking to see the deterioration, in the end we had to bite the bullet and let her go


----------



## Heath o (Apr 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Our previous dog had to be put down when she got dementia. Never even dawned on me that dogs could get it  .It was heart breaking to see the deterioration, in the end we had to bite the bullet and let her go


Horrible isnt it having them put down we lost 3 cats last year 2 was sisters that we'd had for 21 years  one died of hyper thyroidism and her sister her back legs went and had to have her put down month apart,and the other one died of allergic reaction to something vets had gave her she was 10 had em all since kittens, x


----------



## eggyg (Apr 22, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I love cooking, baking interesting bread, painting landscapes in oil (and watercolour if my hand is not too shaky). Reading voraciously, playing murderous games on a high end desktop computer, snarling  at lying politicians on the telly, and being professionally grumpy. Bird watching, raptors especially. Playing guitar and mandolin, because only my right  hand is troublesome. Enjoying life, and laughing in the face of adversity.
> 
> Oh, and treating diabetes as an irritating uninvited guest at a party


What’s interesting bread Mike? Can they pontificate on the meaning of life or quantum physics or does it just have sun dried tomatoes in it?


----------



## zuludog (Apr 22, 2018)

For years I've been hiking & backpacking, and I'm a member of www.backpackersclub.co.uk  . But I'll be 68 next week and I can tell that I'm starting to slow down; I still manage to get out and do something though

Since I was a boy I've made model planes; the plastic kits, of which Airfix are probably the best known

Since I retired I've taken up knife making. Some people grind & forge their own blades, but you have to be pretty keen to do that. I buy in ready made blades from suppliers like www.brisa.fi and fit my own handles.
I've also learned leatherwork, mainly to make the sheaths

I've always been keen on reading, my current like being Scandi Noir

I'm also making an effort to get out & about, to museums, blues, and folk festivals, and other events


----------



## Heath o (Apr 23, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I always promised myself if I had a granddaughter I would get a dolls house and furnish it, I have a gorgeous grandson so have shelved the idea


You can still do it a lot of lads these days like playing dolls and pushing prams,x


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 24, 2018)

Heath o said:


> You can still do it a lot of lads these days like playing dolls and pushing prams,x


Not sure his parents would be that impressed. Before he went to school we had him once a week. Neither they, or my other half, could understand why I bought him a tea set. Brightly coloured, plastic, primary colours, cups, saucers, plates, cutlery. He spent hours pouring us, the dog, and various toys cups of tea and bringing us plates of pretend food. They gave the impression they thought I'd lost the plot completely buying it for him !!!!! To me it encouraged imaginative play, improved motor skills, and gave hours of fun. (The playgroup supervisor in my coming to the fore)  Anyway, he would probably think it should be made from Lego lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Not sure his parents would be that impressed. Before he went to school we had him once a week. Neither they, or my other half, could understand why I bought him a tea set. Brightly coloured, plastic, primary colours, cups, saucers, plates, cutlery. He spent hours pouring us, the dog, and various toys cups of tea and bringing us plates of pretend food. They gave the impression they thought I'd lost the plot completely buying it for him !!!!! To me it encouraged imaginative play, improved motor skills, and gave hours of funs. (The playgroup supervisor in my coming to the fore)  Anyway, he would probably think it should be made from Lego lol


When my daughter was expecting a baby, her first born was two and a half. My daughters MIL made a carry cot out of a shoebox ~ lined it with material and put a doll wrapped in a shawl inside it and gave it to my grandson. He loved playing with it ~ so when my second grandson was born he became used to having his baby brother around and wasn't jealous at the attention baby bro was getting. The cot and doll were soon forgotten and given to charity


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

Gardening. 
Flower arranging tho I haven't done any for a while, must must pick this up again. 
Driving my motor car.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 24, 2018)

Though I love gardening I don't do flowers in the house.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2018)

Travel, finding places & driving.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 24, 2018)

Only just recently, fishing.....


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Only just recently, fishing.....


Good to see you posting again novorapidboi ~ hope life is treating you well.
WL


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 24, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Good to see you posting again novorapidboi ~ hope life is treating you well.
> WL



Hi, thanks, its good to be posting again.......I bounce about between forums but have been really busy at work and at home with the kiddies.....


----------



## Heath o (Apr 24, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Not sure his parents would be that impressed. Before he went to school we had him once a week. Neither they, or my other half, could understand why I bought him a tea set. Brightly coloured, plastic, primary colours, cups, saucers, plates, cutlery. He spent hours pouring us, the dog, and various toys cups of tea and bringing us plates of pretend food. They gave the impression they thought I'd lost the plot completely buying it for him !!!!! To me it encouraged imaginative play, improved motor skills, and gave hours of fun. (The playgroup supervisor in my coming to the fore)  Anyway, he would probably think it should be made from Lego lol


I know loads of little lads that play with prams and dolls now,my grandson one of them,lol some people still stuck in the old ways I think,lol,x


----------



## scousebird (Apr 24, 2018)

We have a motorhome so go away a lot in that, my favourite thing.  I read a lot, crochet & cross stitch (when I get the time). I like to try new recipes and try new wines


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 24, 2018)

This is another interesting thread.
My main thing is upholstery. (Reupholstering I should say, rather than just looking at chairs etc.) Started a class 5 or 6 years ago, it's very addictive!  Excercise, gardening, music concerts and going to theatre. Need to pick up reading again...pile of books next to bed keeps growing!


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 24, 2018)

....oh and chatting to husband when he's trying to watch football and snooker on television always fun too! Although probably not really classed as a hobby


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> ....oh and chatting to husband when he's trying to watch football and snooker on television always fun too! Although probably not really classed as a hobby


I can add that one to my list of hobbies in his case football and formula 1


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 25, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> ....oh and chatting to husband when he's trying to watch football and snooker on television always fun too! Although probably not really classed as a hobby


My husband goes deaf when rugby, cricket or snooker are on


----------



## zuludog (Apr 25, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Though I love gardening I don't do flowers in the house.



Definition of middle class - plants in the house, furniture in the garden


----------



## Carolg (Apr 25, 2018)

Crafts but lazy just now. Gardening but lazy just now, reading, mahjong on iPad, dozing in recliner. All in all, once work is over for day, I am quite lazy


----------



## Heath o (Apr 25, 2018)

scousebird said:


> We have a motorhome so go away a lot in that, my favourite thing.  I read a lot, crochet & cross stitch (when I get the time). I like to try new recipes and try new wines


I like cross-stitch I can even knit a little but crochet is just to hard,


----------



## scousebird (Apr 26, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I like cross-stitch I can even knit a little but crochet is just to hard,


I can't knit, never got the hang of it.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 26, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I like cross-stitch I can even knit a little but crochet is just to hard,



I did a lot of cross stich too! But, after cataract surgery in both eyes I stopped doing it. It’s very taxing on the eyes. I started off with just simple cross stitch then, graduated to full french needlepoint with all of the different stitches, including cross stitch, in one piece of work that took me 6 years to complete, a Garden Companions piece: the mixing of colours in the hedgehog was a bit of a nightmare! Its only slighly smaller than A4 but, I’m so proud of it! The bother of mixing the hedgehog colours was well worth it: glimmers & shines in natural daylight!

Haven’t done any pieces since 2013, 1st. eye op. But, my eyes are fully healed now, as they’ll ever be, &, I need stronger glasses, but, I could pick it up again! I had just about started a painting of a canal in Venice when I started to have eye problems. I’ll have to rummage around to find it before continuing!


----------



## Heath o (Apr 26, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I did a lot of cross stich too! But, after cataract surgery in both eyes I stopped doing it. It’s very taxing on the eyes. I started off with just simple cross stitch then, graduated to full french needlepoint with all of the different stitches, including cross stitch, in one piece of work that took me 6 years to complete, a Garden Companions piece: the mixing of colours in the hedgehog was a bit of a nightmare! Its only slighly smaller than A4 but, I’m so proud of it! The bother of mixing the hedgehog colours was well worth it: glimmers & shines in natural daylight!
> 
> Haven’t done any pieces since 2013, 1st. eye op. But, my eyes are fully healed now, as they’ll ever be, &, I need stronger glasses, but, I could pick it up again! I had just about started a painting of a canal in Venice when I started to have eye problems. I’ll have to rummage around to find it before continuing!


6 years wow my longest is 6 month I'm about 300 stitches of finishing it, but I promised an old lady that gave me this one that I'd finish it,so will have to get round to it,x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 26, 2018)

Heath o said:


> 6 years wow my longest is 6 month I'm about 300 stitches of finishing it, but I promised an old lady that gave me this one that I'd finish it,so will have to get round to it,x


I used to cross stitch as well, I have loads of unfinished projects, including one I was doing when pregnant with my son, he will be 30 this year.  I did finish the actual cross stitch, just never got around to getting it framed, same with some other pieces.  But have loads of 1/2 done projects.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 26, 2018)

Every single square of cloth was stiched! There were also mutiple types of stiches & some stitches were done on top of other stitches: the order they were done are specific!

French needlepoint has a lot of different kinds of stitches! Different numbers of strands are also used for different stitches: cross stitch is 2 strands.

There were different colour mixes in the cross stitches of the hedgehog, where 1 strand of one colour was mixed with 1 strand of another colour, & gives an interesting effect that can only really be seen in natural daylight!

It’s quite 3D with the different layers of stiches: not flat! Didn’t know if I had bitten off more than I could chew at times but, preserved & eventually finished it: didn’t know it would take so long!

I was learning the stitches as I went: trying them on separate cloth first. Now I know how to do them, if I ever do it again, it’ll be faster?


----------



## Heath o (Apr 26, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I used to cross stitch as well, I have loads of unfinished projects, including one I was doing when pregnant with my son, he will be 30 this year.  I did finish the actual cross stitch, just never got around to getting it framed, same with some other pieces.  But have loads of 1/2 done projects.


Think I need to start off again but with a small one,but my own design this time,nice and relaxing,x


----------

